# Vade Mecum



## manska86

Does anyone know what '*vade mecum*' means? Or if it is even Latin?

It was in the title of a Business book about Knowledge Management.

Thank you.


----------



## Sintra99

Check this out:

vade mecum \vay-dee-MEE-kuhm; vah-dee-MAY-\, _noun_:
*1.* A book for ready reference; a manual; a handbook.


----------



## manska86

thanks very much


----------



## alexacohen

Hi,

It means "it goes with me".


----------



## Flaminius

Hello Alexa,

I would translate it into, "bring me" since _vade_ is the present imperative singular for _vado_ (go, walk etc.).


----------



## franz rod

Literally is "you have to go with me"


----------



## alexacohen

Flaminius said:


> Hello Alexa,
> 
> I would translate it into, "bring me" since _vade_ is the present imperative singular for _vado_ (go, walk etc.).


Oh, I'm sorry, Flaminius. I was not translating it literally. You are right, I should have said it.


----------



## wonderment

Flaminius said:


> I would translate it into, "bring me" since _vade_ is the present imperative singular for _vado_ (go, walk etc.).


  If I may, reinsert the relevant bit of Sintra99's citation that was perhaps edited out, vade mecum as defined by the _American Heritage Dictionary_:


> 1. A useful thing that one constantly carries about.
> 
> [Latin vāde mēcum, go with me : vāde, sing. imperative of vādere, to go + mē : ablative sing. of egō, I + cum, with.]


----------

